# Smoked Vidalias



## meatball (Jul 27, 2009)

Threw two vidalias in with the wing and egg smoke this weekend. After taking the ends off the onion, I cut them X style so some of the rub and butter would drip into them. Well, as you can see I cut too far into one onion, but didn't really matter...



They both got a pad of butter. One of them was covered with Montreal steak seasoning. The other I used the Garlic & Sea Salt grinder from McCormick (if you haven't tried this thing, you need to - it's great!), some white pepper and some Rendezvous rub from the Rendezvous restaurant in Memphis...



Well, this is the only finished pic I took, but the onion with the Rendezvous, garlic salt and white pepper was the best! They both tasted great though.



Definitely a delicious treat, thanks for looking.


----------



## rivet (Jul 27, 2009)

Smoked roasted onions are delicious and yours looked just as good. Thanks from sharing!


----------



## olewarthog (Jul 27, 2009)

Those look great. Never tried the X cut. I usually core out a hole in the middle about 1" across & about 1" deep & fill that with butter. Top with seasonings & foil.  If I'm grilling, I'll cut them in rings at least 1/2" thick & run a skewer thru them to keep them intact.  Brush with melted butter or EVOO & season. I start them over the hot part of the grill to get a little sear, them move them to a cooler area to finish getting tender.


----------



## fire it up (Jul 27, 2009)

I love vidalias and could eat one raw but those sure did look tasty.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 27, 2009)

Smoked onions yet another great idea out of the depths of this site.


----------



## dexter (Jul 27, 2009)

My those look really good!!!!!  My girls love onions. They get up pretty much every morning to saute some with their breakfast.


----------

